# OP or DS?



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

I noticed that when the OP (original poster) chimes back in on a thread, they're designated as Discussion Starter. Is "DS" in anyone's shorthand as of yet?


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Grumps said:


> I noticed that when the OP (original poster) chimes back in on a thread, they're designated as Discussion Starter. Is "DS" in anyone's shorthand as of yet?


Said like a true DS


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Dip-Something? 😂 
Or maybe Deep State?
You can tell, I don't text...


----------



## mark_m (Mar 11, 2003)

Dipstick, can think of several others not postable... Reminds me of when a phone robot asks you blah, blah blah, OK? But it has no idea what to do if you answer "OK" instead of "Yes".


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Grumps said:


> I noticed that when the OP (original poster) chimes back in on a thread, they're designated as Discussion Starter. Is "DS" in anyone's shorthand as of yet?


Seriously? And, What shorthand?


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

You know what they say. Short hands.... short feet.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Still using OP


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Sometimes the OP is A DS.
Any DS can be an OP.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Grumps said:


> You know what they say. Short hands.... short feet.


I think I get that...but not your original post.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

I voted OP simply because it’s recognized in so many discussion forums.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Distinguished Speaker or Dumb Sh*t

I‘m going to send a PC message to the DS about this thread🤣


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Arundo Donax said:


> I voted OP simply because it's recognized in so many discussion forums.


+1

I understand the need to update software, etc. But I don't understand what purpose changing basic terminology in this way serves.

I'm sticking with "OP", but at least "Discussion Starter" is straightforward and descriptive. WTH is the difference between a "Discussion" and a "Conversation", and why did the admins feel it necessary to change the infinitely more descriptive "Private Message" to the latter?

Edit: I originally tried to post "W.T.F." (abbreviated, but without punctuation) in the second sentence above, but it got censored. W.T.F.?


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

W.T.F. Writing Thread Father 🤣


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

They can never silence us, for we are sax players!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Who remembers OP shorts?


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Grumps said:


> Who remembers OP shorts?


How about DS shorts?


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Grumps said:


> Who remembers OP shorts?


Like this wonderful picture of the 70s OP shorts 🤣
Complete with a Hang Ten shirt


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing worse than when your a kid and you DS in your OP shorts.
When your mother sees them she says W.T.F.!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

PigSquealer said:


> Like this wonderful picture of the 70s OP shorts


And tube socks!


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Grumps said:


> And tube socks!


Yeah man, the sweat socks! The higher the better, preferably right under the knee. I've had younger relatives ask, "What's the deal with sweat socks?" My replay is "You had to be there". Sweat socks, skateboards, cut-off shorts...............ah, the 70's.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

TS or SS 🤔


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

At this time "Discussion Starter" will stay.

Jeff


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Grumps said:


> Dip-Something? 😂
> Or maybe Deep State?
> You can tell, I don't text...


I am changing the names in my mailbox
Inbox is now DS, Do S#it
Spam is now DS, Distracting S#it
Junk is now DS, Dump S#it
Trash is now DS, Dispose S#it
Sent is now DS, Deliverd $hit
Search is now DS, Dumb $hit
Save is now DS, Databank 💩


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

VSadmin said:


> At this time "Discussion Starter" will stay.
> 
> Jeff


Ah yes, good old Virtual Scope, always keeping the users' preferences as a top priority...


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

VSadmin said:


> At this time "Discussion Starter" will stay.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Grumps said:


> Thank you, I will.


Thanks for not leaving us.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Okay... let me find my Robert Goulet voice:

_If ever I would leave you..._.

And yes, I know. I should have DS'd this in the Lounge.


----------

